# 218fps slingbow



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow I just chrony my slingbow after a lot of testing and experimenting.Its been a long haul iwas not happy with 155fps 165fps or 180fps.I kept trying different rubber setups one inside of another 3/4 the length of the outer tube to give it a tapered effect.Loop tubes.I figured out a cocktail that works.I would show yall a video with me chronying it but don't have camera.I can for sure take this one deer hunting.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Wow I just chrony my slingbow after a lot of testing and experimenting.Its been a long haul iwas not happy with 155fps 165fps or 180fps.I kept trying different rubber setups one inside of another 3/4 the length of the outer tube to give it a tapered effect.Loop tubes.I figured out a cocktail that works.I would show yall a video with me chronying it but don't have camera.I can for sure take this one deer hunting.


aw , yer teasing us arent ya.....


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

No. This is truly the real thing I use Rolyan green tubing cut 14inches with dk1745 cut 8inches.Put the 8 inches inside the rolyan dub dub center it equally and loop it.You need to secure the 1745 to the green so it will be tapered string don't work,You come back about a inch from the end of the 1745 stretch it good and zip tie it.It will not have any effect no more than string,there is a lot of force on this connection This is a looped tube setup with a simpleshot d-loop serving.Thanks for the reply.Let me no how you did.I am using a 31in victory carbon arrow with a 500 spine and a 100gr tip.I believe I am the first to get this kind of speed that you can actually control it and aim.Let me know


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

sorry no pics


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Draw a picture.
I don't understand.
Are you taking 15 inches green dub. Cutting it in half and and fishing a 8" piece of 1745 though the center of the green dub. for each side of your fork.
Don't undestand the loop.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

depending on draw length.I use a 16 in piece of dub dub on each fork folded into a loop .I fish a 10 in piece of 1745 and center it that leaves 3in without 1745 on the ends.That tapers it.You must secure the dud dud to the the 1745 real tight a damn good string knot or zip tie.Go about 1in from the end of the 1745 and tie it there that will make the 1745 pull with the dub dub to give it the taper.I also use 1842 the same way if you want a lighter pull still 200fps.I have been chrony orange dub dub with 1745 at 215fps.I am liking green with 1842 because the pull is better to control.The orange with 1745 I have hit 220 they both are very fast,depending on your preference. I would make a video of me chronying them but don't have a camera.Keep in contact let me no how you did.Thanks for reply.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I got it. Don't have chrony but do have other sling bows to conspire distances with. So far with standard arrow on a good warm day. I'd get in nighborhood 130 to 140 yards from it. I know faster bows will shoot farther. Had a black widow recurve that would do 280 to 300 yards with standard hunting arrow with target tip. No other non compound bow I've ever had would do more then like 170 yards. May take two or three day, but I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

ok


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Rock & Roll I'll give er a try


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Mr Wilkins
You are correct. Your band set fastest I've shot.
Longest distance with your band set. 170 yards.
The 7/16 id.. 3/32 wall black tube I tested it with got 137 yards for its longest distance.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

That's great man love the pics that's how mine look. You should give the orange a try to see what you like best.Your green is probably getting around average of 210fps.It depends on your arrow weight.keep me informed.I bought a chrony at academy for 95.00 a Caldwell it works great.Thanks keep getting faster!


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I had a chrony app on my smartphone. You have to plug in the range and set a timer to fire. It records the sound at release and the sound at impact and by way of the mathematialicalisis.. presto, a fairly accurate reading on FPS.

Nice setup. I made a water balloon launcher using the doubled up tubing also. It launches some heat... cant really use it on my kids unless I want to spend a week or two in the pokey.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Hey yall,I have posted a video on youtube of me chronograph the fastest slingbow .It is me shooting my tube cocktail combination.You can check it out at 220fps slingbow-fastest slingbow on earth! Let me no what you think.I truly am the person with the fastest combo that has been proven.My slingbow is putting speeds comparable to a compound bow


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe if you go to your YouTube post.
Copy down that httpsjibberous and enter that httpjibberish text here in text of your post. We can watch it here.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

You did it with simple shot hammer. Mr Masters going to love you.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Let me give posting your video a try


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

That's awesome thanks for putting my video on here leadball.How did you like it.Yea that's a hammer from simple shot


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Its great. You busted the ceiling out with your slingbow band speeds.


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

I am stunned. May I ask for the draw weight and arrow weight (shaft PLUS tip, I don't find: '...31in victory carbon arrow with a 500 spine...), tube life time?

Congratulations, A-Ping


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Yes I found the arrows on ebay.I cant remember from who it was a archery store.29.99 for six .Look up buck buster arrows 500spine 30-50 pound draw.. You will find them under Buck Buster.I am pulling 35 to 45 lbs on my slingbow.Thanks for checking it out its very fast and can hunt deer easily.Let me no how you doing.


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

100grain tip arrow about 6gpi


----------



## aiping (May 31, 2016)

Dear Patrick,

thanks for your fast answer!
Found it.
31 inch, 6 gpi means 186 grain shaft
and 100 grain tip, total 286 grain!!!
Thats feather light. I have no chance
to get even close with bamboo ;-)

All the best from A-Ping


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

is it safe to use home made arrows, made if dowel rods?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I would.5/16" or better. Do at your own risk. Just don't do it in compound bows or crossbows


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

11/32 maybe


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

So this is really cool, can you give me the size of that dub-dub tubing?
Like inside, outside, measurements, also are you using the "Hammer" 
For your shooting? Thanks,Nut


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Get your orange and green dub dub from Patterson medical supply. Orange is like almost 5/16 with 3/16" hole.(7mm od 
5mm id )
Green is a solid 5/16 with 3/16 hole.(8mm od 5mm id)


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

Ask for orange or green rolyan tube.they don't call it dub dub.call them at 800 323 5547 you maay have to put a 1 before the 800.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks leadball , I have some other tubing which is the same size, 5/16 od and trying to get 1745 tubing through is quite the chore , but to get that speed it will be worth it, thanks again


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

used a hammer from simple shot. I'm waiting on mine. planning to set it up for sling bow fishing. I guess this band set would be excessive..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Before I tear up the only pieces of green tubing I have.. how did you fish the 1745 and center it?


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

You get some fine wire and poke it thru the end and twist. the other end of wire push it thru tubing grab it on the other end and pull it thru to where you want it .pinch it there and pull the wire it will tear loose from the 1745.It will be where you want it.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

I must have the wrong sized tubing cit it is not going...


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a traditional hunter and bow builder and with a glass longbow 210fps isn't unheard of, and 180 with a self bow is good, BUT, these are speeds shooting much heavier arrows, a typical hunting arrow for deer is more in the 9 to 10 grains per inch range. I would be interested to see your speeds with a heavier arrow.

Still quite impressive though, great work.

BTW new compounds are getting speeds that are 350 and some approaching 400.


----------

